# pictures and weight!



## 68merc (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are the babies Thing one and Thing two. 
Thing One 116g as of 4-22-11





Thing Two 122g as of 4-22-11


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 23, 2011)

Thing one and thing two look great...Love the names...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice! There names are interesting.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 23, 2011)

Thing One and Thing Two...how funny! Reminiscing about childhood now!  My daughter is cracking up...she's a huge Cat in the Hat freak! Little beauties, they are!


----------

